# Year one Rally II 17 Inch



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Guys,

If you havent heard, year one is making 17 inch aluminum Rally II Wheels. They are very very well made and absolutely beautiful. They also come in 17x8 or 17x9 with 4.5 and 5 inch back space respectively. Take a look at what they look like on my 69, picked them up last week at year one.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

$799 plus the cost of the lug nuts and center caps. They are probably the best mod I have done to the car. I highly reccomend them.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

They look great! Fit the wheel wells nicely too. Eric


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks great! What size are your's, 8's?


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I reccomend a 245/45R17 Tire on the front for no rubbing. I installed 255/50R17 on all 4 corners. I had to slightly roll the front and back sides of the front wheel wells to get about a half inch extra room so there would be no rubbing. I was still able to attach the original chrome trim even though the front and rear had been rolled in a little. It was not enough to make the chrome not fit. The 245/45R17 would not have this issue.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

67GTO4SPD said:


> Looks great! What size are your's, 8's?


Yes I have the 17x8 on all 4 corners. If you want to go larger than a 255 tire width then you will need the 17x9.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Any idea what the backspace would be for a 9" wheel. I'm thinking of going with a 275 tire on the back of my '69. It also has station wagon springs so the rear is raised.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

The backspace on the 9 Inch year 1 wheel is 5 inches


----------



## RicerwannaB (May 11, 2009)

Beautiful, I want to run these on my Carousel Red 69'.


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

RicerwannaB said:


> Beautiful, I want to run these on my Carousel Red 69'.


+1 and thanks for being the first to dive in and post some pics and learnings you got from it


----------



## tags68 (Oct 6, 2010)

How do you think these would fit on a 68 lemans? Im about to upgrade to disks in front, and im in the market to possibly replace my 14's. Not sure if 68' and 69's share the exact front fenders share the exact dimensions. 
Do you think a 245/45R17x9 front, and a 255/50R17x9 rear would fit with no rubbing? 
Anyone know of anyone who has gone with a 17" on a 68?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

That setup would fit perfect on your 68 LeMans. Check out the Pro Touring forum there's a guy that had the same setup and same car


----------



## GeeTO400 (Jan 7, 2015)

JTWoods4,

Hello! Hopefully you see this message; I know this thread has been dormant for quite awhile. Do you have more pics of the Year One 17" Rally II wheels installed on your '69 GTO? If so, could I bother you to see them?

I ask because, while I have been a big fan of these wheels ever since I found them on Year One's website over a year ago, I still can't figure out if I want to get a set for my '69 GTO. The size concerns me - my GTO is mostly original and I don't know if a 17" wheel will look out of place or not. Also, I'm curious if how "deep" the wheels are, and how much lighter the painted/powder coated background looks compared to original Rally II wheels, will bother me.

If you have any other pics could you post them to this thread? Not sure how much of a hassle that is since I basically just joined this forum today to reach out to you about your wheels.

Thanks!


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

This is such great feedback. At least I know now that I can run 17x9 with 5" feedback in the rear. I am gonna do research on some other wheels for my 69 but I will consider this ones for sure.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

GeeTO400 said:


> JTWoods4,
> 
> Hello! Hopefully you see this message; I know this thread has been dormant for quite awhile. Do you have more pics of the Year One 17" Rally II wheels installed on your '69 GTO? If so, could I bother you to see them?
> 
> ...


here's a link to one of my photo albums that shows the wheels on the car they are awesome you can't go wrong with these wheels I have them on my GTO and by Trans Am

https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/yv2V7S


----------



## GeeTO400 (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow, this is perfect! After seeing your pics I think I'm buying a set of these wheels in the Spring. You've helped me a lot; thank you.

Once I get my new wheels and tires I might have to post some pictures of my GTO on here.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

68 GTO with 17 rally's from YO
9 inch rear, 8 inch front


----------



## GeeTO400 (Jan 7, 2015)

bondobill,

Once again, I am reactivating this post after it's been dormant for months! First off, your '68 GTO looks great. Black always looks great on this body style, and the red-line tires are a nice touch. Thanks for sharing the pic.

What size tires did you wrap around those 17" Year One Rally II's? Did you have to make any suspension adjustments to avoid rubbing since you upgraded to a larger wheel and tire?


----------



## 68 GTO 4spd (Apr 26, 2014)

GeeTO400 said:


> bondobill,
> 
> Once again, I am reactivating this post after it's been dormant for months! First off, your '68 GTO looks great. Black always looks great on this body style, and the red-line tires are a nice touch. Thanks for sharing the pic.
> 
> What size tires did you wrap around those 17" Year One Rally II's? Did you have to make any suspension adjustments to avoid rubbing since you upgraded to a larger wheel and tire?


Here is a very nice 1968 Tempest Convertible with those wheels.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/1968-tempest-convertible-38410/


----------



## ml3126 (Jun 27, 2011)

here is a picture of mine. front - 17x8 245/45/17 and rear - 17x9 275/40/17


----------



## MrsJones68 (Apr 28, 2015)

Those look great!
I have these sitting in my office waiting to mount up. I ordered the 17 x 8 size, they are called the Ridler 675. Very happy with the price ($512 & free ship) and the appearance!


----------



## Cageronceagain (Jan 16, 2015)

I put 8's on the front with 245's and 9's on the back and squeezed in 285's..Love the wheels and the ride is night and day with the extra rubber on the ground.


----------



## gmpgto (Jul 2, 2015)

I have these 17'' staggered wheels on three of my GTO's. They are awesome. The best tire combo is made my Continental. Its 285/40R17 in the rear and 275/40R17 in the front. They fit perfect. And Continental is a great tire.


----------



## Cageronceagain (Jan 16, 2015)

gmpgto said:


> I have these 17'' staggered wheels on three of my GTO's. They are awesome. The best tire combo is made my Continental. Its 285/40R17 in the rear and 275/40R17 in the front. They fit perfect. And Continental is a great tire.



How did you fit 275's on the front? I could only get 245's in with without any clearance issues, wish I could have went wider. I went with the Nitto 555's.


----------



## gmpgto (Jul 2, 2015)

The 275/40R17's fit perfect on the front of my 70 and 71 GTO's no alterations necessary. I had to roll in the front fender just slightly to make them fit on the 68.


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

bondobill said:


> 68 GTO with 17 rally's from YO
> 9 inch rear, 8 inch front


Came across your post. Can you tell me your tire sizes for front and rear? Also, did you have to roll the fenders or cut the lip to fit these in? Thanks


----------



## M91196 (Oct 11, 2020)

Sdpepper said:


> Came across your post. Can you tell me your tire sizes for front and rear? Also, did you have to roll the fenders or cut the lip to fit these in? Thanks


Well I will add to a 6 year old necro post

275/40/17 and 245/45/17 Nitto NT555


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

So I would like to change from 15's to 17's but I'm worried about traction, I'm running about 500hp 550tq and it's hard enough with 275/60 drag radials to keep it between the ditches when I pop the clutch. I'm going to try and make some more room in the wells and maybe a 5" backset to try and fit some 305/45/17 in but drag radials aren't the best for handling and I'd like to keep a 28" tall tire to keep the rpms at a decent number, also would like an American name on the tire, just feels strange with a big Japanese lettered tire on my American muscle car...I know I'm weird like that. So what's everyone's opinion on something like that for good street traction?


----------



## Destro23 (Aug 4, 2016)

Also Bumping this thread. I have a 68 gto clone convertible... looking to switch it to 4 wheel Disc. Currently has 14" Rallye I's
Option 1 easy choice: get 15" Rally I's and then most disc kits will fit (what disc kit? is another thread lol)

Option 2. 17" Year One rally II's I'm thinking 17x8's all around But i have no idea what offset 4.5" or 5" ???? no idea what I should get.


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Destro23 said:


> Also Bumping this thread. I have a 68 gto clone convertible... looking to switch it to 4 wheel Disc. Currently has 14" Rallye I's
> Option 1 easy choice: get 15" Rally I's and then most disc kits will fit (what disc kit? is another thread lol)
> 
> Option 2. 17" Year One rally II's I'm thinking 17x8's all around But i have no idea what offset 4.5" or 5" ???? no idea what I should get.


If you go with the Rally II's, the 17x8's come with a 4.5 inch backspace and the 17x9's come with a 5 inch backspace. That is what you see on my car.


----------



## NYTrainer (Sep 19, 2012)

FWIW my 68 has 17 x 9 all around. No issues with rubbing etc. IIRC I couldn’t get 17 x 8’s at the time which I would have preferred. With the fast ratio power steering mod the ride is vastly improved over the 14 x 6 OEM Rally 2‘s that it came with.


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

Baaad65 said:


> So I would like to change from 15's to 17's but I'm worried about traction, I'm running about 500hp 550tq and it's hard enough with 275/60 drag radials to keep it between the ditches when I pop the clutch. I'm going to try and make some more room in the wells and maybe a 5" backset to try and fit some 305/45/17 in but drag radials aren't the best for handling and I'd like to keep a 28" tall tire to keep the rpms at a decent number, also would like an American name on the tire, just feels strange with a big Japanese lettered tire on my American muscle car...I know I'm weird like that. So what's everyone's opinion on something like that for good street traction?


Mickey Thompson ET street.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

gtojoe68 said:


> Mickey Thompson ET street.


That's what I got, I guess they're big enough because I tore up my differential at the track 😉


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

Baaad65 said:


> That's what I got, I guess they're big enough because I tore up my differential at the track 😉


I guess they are sticky enough! At my mild RA2 build - 380hp, I do not have that problem. it'll light up the P245/60/15 Radial TAs just fine though.


----------

